# Trying to learn more about electricity.



## AppollSauce (Mar 14, 2014)

I am trying to understand electricity more thoroughly and I wanted to see if anyone could recommend a good site, book, or even a course to get me going in the right direction. The fact is I haven't needed to know much about electricity for my previous or current jobs The most important thing I need to know is the draw of equipment being used to make sure I don't overload the circuit it is connected to. That being said, I would like to have a better understanding of the way electricity works starting with the basics. I have tried using sources like Wikipedia to get some info, but most of the info doesn't give me any understanding of electricity. I could sit and memorize each page until I could repeat some of the technical info and the theories until I'm blue in the face, but that still wouldn't mean that I "understand" what is happening. So I'm open to any suggestions, whether it be something like an electricity for dummies book or a series of videos that can help me get a better grasp on what electricity is and how it works. Any and all info will be appreciated.


----------



## JohnD (Mar 15, 2014)

I really like Richard Cadenas book, the new edition just came out.
Amazon.com: richard cadena: Books


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 15, 2014)

"Practical Electrical Wiring"

Well, eBay sucks. There was supposed to be a link here. 

I do recommend getting an edition newer than 1946...  Any of the 90s copies oughtta be fine for what you'll need.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll second Richard Cadena's books. "Electricity for the Entertainment Electrician & Technician" is awesome if you're looking to understand how electricity works. "Automated Lighting: The Art and Science of Moving Light in Theatre, Live Performance, and Entertainment" is another great book that does go over the basics of electricity but also continues to give the reader great information on how it effects more modern equipment.

Side Note: not tying to accuse the OP of anything, just saying this in general. These books aren't cheap. You can find illegal copies of them free online. DON'T DO THAT. Buy the book, support a great author, and keep it as a reference manual. It's something you can and will come back to time and time again when you're a bit rusty on something.


----------



## AppollSauce (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you for the recommendations. I will have to put some of those books on my shopping list. Also, I agree with porkchop, support authors, musicians, film makers and all of those whose media or information may or may not be available for "free" online by actually purchasing their products. I know I wouldn't want to pour my blood, sweat and tears into something simply to have a couple people buy it so they can freely distribute it to anyone with internet capabilites.


----------

